

MS CS Decision Tracker - sjs7007
https://github.com/sjs7007/MSCSAPPStatus

======
sjs7007
I have applied to a bunch of universities for a MS in CS degree and it is a
pain to manually go to website to check the status so I made this simple
script to simplify my work. It'd be nice if other fellow CS Applicants here
could also contribute to it so we can have it simplified for other
universities as well. So... Just contribute if you can... Cheers.

